# Dead doe!



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Took advantage of doe week to break in my new (to me) A-Bolt. Shot her at 50 yds, she ran 20 more and piled up. She went 100lbs on the game scale my little girl got me for Xmas!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice doe and I really like that scale!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job on a fat nannie!!!!


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Good job!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Heck yeah. Way to break in your gift


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice & thanks for sharing!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Flatfoot (Nov 12, 2007)

Good job Link


----------

